

Ask HN: What are some good startups that a CS grad student should intern at? - rahul342

My thinking on what could make a particular startup a good place to intern would be -
1. It has a strong engineering team, so the internship provides good learning and an opportunity to build good network.
2. The product is exciting and requires strong CS skills (as opposed to one that requires stronger marketing)
3. The startup is doing good, so there's a possibility of future full-time job.
======
46Bit
What have you got experience in beforehand? What are your interests? What
technologies are you skilled in & which you want to be skilled in? Are you
looking to found your own company, or get a job at one?

The answers should guide the company you choose, not emailing the latest hot
company on HN.

